# On the antichrist and marriage (John Jewel)



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 21, 2022)

Christ allowed marriage, and reproved fornication. What is he then that alloweth fornication, and forbiddeth marriage? He is contrary to Christ; he is antichrist.

John Jewel, _An Exposition upon the Two Epistles of the Apostle St. Paul to the Thessalonians_ (1584; London: John Hatchard, 1811), p. 201.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

